# Stooged again....The shackle myth



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

A gotcher against me!

On the other fishing forum appeared the news that shackles on trailers and caravans were being checked up Gympie way, and punters with ordinary "D" shackles were getting done by the boys in blue.
Queensland Transport recommends that rated bow shackles are to be used, and that stainless steel is unsuitable....and so on and so on.

The post appeared to indicate that these shackles were now law, and on Saturday, I made a total prat of myself whilst trying to get the appropriate shackle (now hens teeth due to the hoax) and I proceeded to berate the local store keepers, and point out that their stocks of shackles were now illegal to use for trailers, and they needed to do this and this and so on.

Same thing with the "Do not overtake turning vehicle" sign. Recommended for vehicles/trailer combination over 7.5 metres (which puts most vehicles and trailers, boats and so on over the length)....but again, a recommendation only.

I hang my head in shame

Andybear :lol: :lol:


----------



## richo23 (May 17, 2009)

Looks like Social Media was responsible for this one, Facebook I think.
One thing it did achieve was every outlet that sold rated shackles sold out.
On Saturday the Qld Police Bundy region issued a statement on Facebook debunking the myth so it does have some value although not enough for me to sign up.
Cheers , Richo.
PS; No shame in ensuring the safety of your trailer Andybear !


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

richo23 said:


> Looks like Social Media was responsible for this one, Facebook I think.
> One thing it did achieve was every outlet that sold rated shackles sold out.
> On Saturday the Qld Police Bundy region issued a statement on Facebook debunking the myth so it does have some value although not enough for me to sign up.
> Cheers , Richo.
> PS; No shame in ensuring the safety of your trailer Andybear !


Maybe it was started by the people who sell rated shackles
They seem to have done rather well out of it


----------



## rodbender (Nov 12, 2009)

Fun thing about this story it was posted on my face book page to days later it was on Wide bay news so the media got stung as well.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

theyakshed.com


----------



## soloyakka85 (Sep 19, 2012)

You mean to say that there are people that don't use rated shackles on their trailers etc? 
I'd have thought it was just common sense to use them. Especially when towing something as valuable as your boat etc. On most of my trailers and my boat I have 2 chains both with rated shackles. There is no such thing as too much security for keeping everything attached.
Just my opinion.
Phil


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

theyakshed.com


----------



## mangajack (Jul 23, 2007)

The joys of social media.....facebook especially.......so easy to put complete bullshit up as gospel and have the world believe it instantly. 
As for the strength of the shackles depicted in the code they refer to BLL......shackles are rated SLL or SWL. An assumption is made to derive the BLL from SWL or SLL.

If the trasport authority wanted to crackdown on something it would not be the coppers on the game it would be the transport dept.
They regularly have short term crackdowns on various things and when they do they pull over every vehicle pertaining to the target fault and check them.


----------



## Cresta57 (Oct 30, 2011)

I read that on FB last week & whilst the link to the tmr site did confirm that it was only a recommendation I also read that the length of the safety chain/s must prevent the trailer's drawbar hitting the ground if the trailer is detached from the towing vehicle. I've yet to see any chain that complies with that. I've looked at loads of trailers at the local boatramp & loads of caravans builders trailers etc. & all the chains are all much longer. 
I tried shortening the ones on my builders trailer to comply & the chains are then so short that they restrict the movement of the hitch. Most chains have a large loop & some I've seen even drag on the ground when the trailer is loaded, you've seen the sparks on a dark night lol. I can't see how the stated requirement is even workable. The two photo's shown on the safe_towing_guide.pdf show the chains drooping down

"_The length of the safety chain/s must prevent the trailer's drawbar hitting the ground if the trailer is 
detached from the towing vehicle. The safety chains must be properly connected to the tow bar with 
attachments capable of withstanding the specified breaking load of each chain. Do not use padlocks. 
For further information regarding couplings, brake requirements and safety chains please refer to the 
Vehicle Standard Bulletin - Building Small Trailers (VSB1) available on the Department of Infrastructure 
and Transport website_ (http://www.infrastructure.gov.au) "


----------

